# first time doing any kind of decorative wraps



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Watched some videos on youtube and thought I would give it a shot not to bad for the first time


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

That is a good start. Before you start the next one, make sure you mark the intersection point for the center of each diamond in a nice straight line. Then make sure the first two threads cross exactly through those marks. 

Steve


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

aqua-holic said:


> That is a good start. Before you start the next one, make sure you mark the intersection point for the center of each diamond in a nice straight line. Then make sure the first two threads cross exactly through those marks.
> 
> Steve


Ok i will remember that how much space should I put between the marks or is what I got fine


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

One inch is pretty good to start,


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok thanks any advise is help full


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Spacing all depends on what look you want in your diamonds. if you want a perfect square. What you want is the centers of the diamond to be exactly the circumference of the rod. If you want them longer space this out a little shorter make the spacing less.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You got to keep in mind that the rod is getting smaller as you get farther from the butt end so you have to "work" it as you go....the centerline marked is the key for keeping your diamonds in a row.....your first couple look descent but you'll notice the top diamonds are off to the left a smidge,because the rod got smaller on you,imo........


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys I will be giveing that shot thanks for the advice now one more question do u use a under wrap when u do your cross wraps or do u just put them on the rod


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

PCB the wraps may not be perfect but they look good to me. I don't think I could do that well on a good day. Make sure you keep those first few rods because many years from now you can pull them out and say these are the first ones I did, had a few glitches but so and so helped me out and told me how to fix it. Make sure they are in the rod rack right next to your first couple master pieces.


----------



## rysher (Oct 20, 2013)

fairpoint said:


> You got to keep in mind that the rod is getting smaller as you get farther from the butt end so you have to "work" it as you go..


 his doesnt matter because he got an open wrap. spacing to the point only matters of you want to close the wrap.

here's a tutorial on a "TOS" Taper offset spacing i did on another forum.
hope you will find it useful on your adventure in decorative wraps.



> i think a better term is the "taper offset spacing"
> the simplest and easiest way to get an exact spacing is to get the VISUALWRAP program, but if you are a cheap bastage like me, do it by hand and this is how do i it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

If you're really going to get into this, you will never spend better money, than getting a good wrap layout jig, and a circle template to mark your top and bottom axes. It all starts with getting your layout right.


----------

